# Incompetent management and being micro-managed



## Snakecharmer (Oct 26, 2010)

I need to vent.

I've been in management for many years, and am considered an expert in my field by many of my coworkers.

My supervisor knows very little about our industry. He's been micro-managing us (all of the managers in his district) lately and I'm really losing my patience. I've recently started job hunting - that's how bad it is. He's micro-managing us on every little number, asking us to email updates during the day, etc...adding senseless and useless tasks to our already busy schedules.

My office runs very well, my employees are happy (with me, but not with corporate practices), and my clients are very satisfied. Our numbers are excellent, especially when compared to others in the company and considering how short of a time we've been in operation. 

I'm used to being self-employed, so this is unfamiliar to me, and I don't know what to say to him to get him to back off. 

Any ideas?


----------



## The Whirlwind (Jun 1, 2012)

Crazy controlling bitches will be crazy controlling bitches.

I work retail, in a particular store controlled by a very large corporation. Head office (that being Loblaw's) always sends orders and asking management to do various things in regards to the store. What's nice in when the good managers ignore anything that doesn't make sense (Such as prioritizing cleaning over urgent work), but the store has the few managers that seem to get a sort of sadistic pleasure out of making employees frustrated.

My point is, either this person has a higher power to answer to, or there is no way in getting them to change.

You could just get them fired...


----------



## Snakecharmer (Oct 26, 2010)

alecross said:


> My point is, either this person has a higher power to answer to, or there is no way in getting them to change.
> 
> You could just get them fired...


Here's my theory:

He has a higher power to answer to who is equally incompetent.

I believe that both of them are in over their heads and will be let go soon.

I'm not waiting for that to happen, though - I am getting out as soon as possible. I'm not going down with a sinking ship. lol


----------



## jbking (Jun 4, 2010)

Have you tried talking to him about these concerns and asking what is his intention in managing the way he does? I suspect there is a lot to be gained by having a bit of a heart to heart talk to help him be a better manager by communicating issues you have as well as asking him if he understands how he is affecting your performance in doing your job. I'll admit there is some risk here but if clearing the air resolves the issue isn't that better than suffering as he may not even know there is a problem here?


----------



## Snakecharmer (Oct 26, 2010)

jbking said:


> Have you tried talking to him about these concerns and asking what is his intention in managing the way he does? I suspect there is a lot to be gained by having a bit of a heart to heart talk to help him be a better manager by communicating issues you have as well as asking him if he understands how he is affecting your performance in doing your job. I'll admit there is some risk here but if clearing the air resolves the issue isn't that better than suffering as he may not even know there is a problem here?


We've tried.  He's very hyper - like a child with ADHD - and rarely sits still or listens. My coworker jokes that he "likes to hear himself talk". We've had classes on industry-related topics, and he interrupts the instructors, interjects his own opinions, and scoffs at any ideas that don't align with his.

He's not easy to talk to. He'll be in my location this week, and I'm going to give it another try.


----------



## Geodude (Nov 22, 2009)

I feel your pain. In my previous position I had an extremely nasty micromanager, and really there was nothing that I could do to make himbe reasonable. In the end he was done in by his own incompetence, and it was a matter of waiting him out.

In general terms I think it comes down to why some people get into management. Some people are facilitators, who care about helping people who they manage do the best job possible, and help them develop and flourish, both for their good, and the company's good. The other sort, and I think your manager is one of them, are basically bullies, who are attracted to management by the power over others and opportunities to exert authority. They micromanage as it allows them to have more control.

The best technique (in my opinion) to deal with them, is to make it clear you won't be bullied. It willo make them back off from you. Having said that (at least this is what happened in my case), they will just use more sneaky means to undermine you, so I guess it's a matter of calculated risk.


----------



## DMack (Aug 16, 2011)

I learned this technique from a micro-managing ENTJ that it took 3-4 years to get out of my business. Always stay focused on productivity. Tell that manager how much you hate it when people make you and other less productive. Then when they barge into your business let them know it's not being productive and you need to go back to making the company money. As long as you can put performance behind your words you should be ok.

When you do this you cannot be angry or defencive. They're used to that as micro-managers and won't back down. You have to be firm, friendly and quick. Watch Mary Poppins if you need an example of how to do this.

Finally study up on directive vs communicative communication styles. It's part of Kiersy's work on MBTI. As an ENTP you naturally want to explain to a micro-manager why his/her style won't work. They do not respect that. You have to be directive.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Oct 26, 2010)

DMack said:


> I learned this technique from a micro-managing ENTJ that it took 3-4 years to get out of my business. Always stay focused on productivity. Tell that manager how much you hate it when people make you and other less productive. Then when they barge into your business let them know it's not being productive and you need to go back to making the company money. As long as you can put performance behind your words you should be ok.
> 
> When you do this you cannot be angry or defencive. They're used to that as micro-managers and won't back down. You have to be firm, friendly and quick. Watch Mary Poppins if you need an example of how to do this.
> 
> Finally study up on directive vs communicative communication styles. It's part of Kiersy's work on MBTI. *As an ENTP you naturally want to explain to a micro-manager why his/her style won't work.* They do not respect that. You have to be directive.


GREAT advice. Thank you.

You are so, so right about the part I placed in bold. I tend to be too direct, I think, and it makes him uncomfortable...and he just ends up making excuses and he does get defensive.

Looking into directive communication styles now...


----------

